# "Can't work out which deisk we are booting from." and "can't load kernel".



## Keiichi Hasegawa (Apr 24, 2017)

I upgraded FreeBSD 9.3 to 10.3.
After rebooting, boot loader stopped on stage 2.

-----

```
Can't work out which disk we are booting from.
Guessed BIOS device 0xffffffff not found by proves, defaulting to disk0:

can't load 'kernel'

-----

Disk partition is listed below.

-----

/dev/ad0s1a
devfs
/dev/ad0s1e
/dev/ad0s1f
/dev/ad0s1d
/dev/ad1s1d 

-----
```
I guess it occurred because of ad1s1d.

I can't solve this problem.
Please give any help.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 25, 2017)

At the "OK" prompt, does `lsdev` output anything?


----------



## Keiichi Hasegawa (Apr 26, 2017)

SirDice said:


> At the "OK" prompt, does `lsdev` output anything?



Thank you for your comment.

lsdev showed disk name but slice names were not shown.

I didn't have much time, so I used LiveCD mode of ISO CD. Then backuped files and reinstalled OS.

Anyway, it would be help for the same problem if there is a solution.


----------

